# Strawberry/bourbon cheesecake



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Tony, how would one come about ordering one? Or five?


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

I. Need. This. NOW!!!!!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Bourbon?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

another beauty!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tell more, where, what, how to get in Michigan.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Another fine looking cake Tony. Keep up the good work!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

cartey said:


> Tony, how would one come about ordering one? Or five?


Well-my current list of orders is a bit long right now-but if you or anyone is interested shoot me a pm-and i;ll give you an email address


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Does it actually have bourbon in it?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> Does it actually have bourbon in it?


No... Things just sound more delicious when you add a liquor name on the end. So we do it for just about everything.

I just had bourbon buffalo chicken salad with a whiskey ranch sauce. Having a after lunch tequila mint.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> No... Things just sound more delicious when you add a liquor name on the end. So we do it for just about everything.
> 
> I just had bourbon buffalo chicken salad with a whiskey ranch sauce. Having a after lunch tequila mint.


Okay, bourbon buffalo chicken salad sounds like it would be amazing, haha!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Mr Dude65 said:


> Okay, bourbon buffalo chicken salad sounds like it would be amazing, haha!


My point has been proven. :thumb:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

View attachment 72022
View attachment 72022

1/2 cup sugar
3tbsp bourbon
1 lb of strawberries
hull the strawberries-place in processor with sugar-spin 30 seconds-place in sauce add 2 tbsp of bourbon- on low heat for 10 minutes-stir frequently to avoid burning-add last tbsp of bourbon off of the heat stir in-that's it..Good for cakes-crackers- toast-pancakes-ice cream etc etc..

Use the cherry cheesecake recipe for everything but the topping--which we be a sauce-not to put on top but to spoon on slices-if you want a topping add 3 tablespoons of cornstarch or strawberry gelatin...pm for questions


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> No... Things just sound more delicious when you add a liquor name on the end. So we do it for just about everything.
> 
> I just had bourbon buffalo chicken salad with a whiskey ranch sauce. Having a after lunch tequila mint.





David_ESM said:


> My point has been proven. :thumb:


You mean disproved bro---------------recipe has bourbon in it


----------

